
China Asks Electric Car Manufacturers to Share Location Data - NicoJuicy
https://interestingengineering.com/chinese-government-asks-electric-car-manufacturers-to-share-location-data-according-to-reports
======
zachguo
Crappy click-bait report again... Original post is way better:
[https://www.apnews.com/4a749a4211904784826b45e812cff4ca](https://www.apnews.com/4a749a4211904784826b45e812cff4ca)

I'm surprised about the fact that cars are collecting real-time location data
at all. Am I being tracked in US too? I don't remember I read any privacy
policy when I bought my car.

